# Wopper



## Lou Currier (Apr 5, 2019)

how does this camphor log look?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 5, 2019)

Wow, I never knew camphor could get this big. What's the back story here? Is this yours now?


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 6, 2019)

Looks rather heavy to me! Is it yours? Will you be putting some of it up on WB? Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 6, 2019)

A tree recovery sawmill got it from a local homeowner who was having it taken down. The sawmill is 3 miles from my house. They will process it then sell it.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 6, 2019)

I would say there goes the wife's car out in the drive, but me and that @Nubsnstubs guy been there, and we know da Benz went in da drive, a long time ago! 

I do however foresee your home smelling like a clinic for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Apr 6, 2019)

Those are some big logs. I coildn’t imagine sawing them.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 6, 2019)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> Those are some big logs. I coildn’t imagine sawing them.


Lemme at it with my chainsaw mill!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wood128 (Apr 6, 2019)

WOW !!! Any burls on the tree ?


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 6, 2019)

wood128 said:


> WOW !!! Any burls on the tree ?



Didn’t see any


----------



## DKMD (Apr 6, 2019)

Mmmmmm... camphor crotch... feel the burn...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Speaking from experience Doc???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 6, 2019)

They usually just burn those big ones, I thought. When I was down last year in the Lake Yale area, they were clearing a few hundred acres for new road and burning them on site. They claimed no market and cheaper in the long run. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 6, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> They usually just burn those big ones, I thought. When I was down last year in the Lake Yale area, they were clearing a few hundred acres for new road and burning them on site. They claimed no market and cheaper in the long run. Any thoughts ?



Tell that to the people who don’t have access to camphor  The sawmill that got these specialize in cutting large trees. They are going to cut the big base into cookies so people can make tables. The others will be slabbed and I am sure there will be a few bowl blanks as well. Check them out...Griffin Sawmill.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 7, 2019)

That is so cool, I love the smell of camphor. Tony


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 7, 2019)

Tony said:


> That is so cool, I love the smell of camphor. Tony


For those of you interested in sniffing, Amazon sells boxes of camphor tablets. I buy them for all my tool boxes as they help prevent rust. 

I was in Maui a few years ago and local friend pointed out a humongous camphor tree to me. Easily bigger than the one shown here. I had no idea that they got so large. It was on the grounds of a winery that turns pineapples into wine. Tasty juice.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hmmmmm... Might have to make a trip to the land of Lou shortly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 7, 2019)

A few more pictures...



 



 



 

No wasted wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2019)

That has to smell amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 8, 2019)

I was expecting to see a char broiled booger, I mean a burger- but WOW, that is some big haul and some large cookies. Those would make great table tops!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 8, 2019)

Bet there is some great figure in those crotches!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 10, 2019)

Wow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byron Barker (May 3, 2019)

Where I live in Taiwan I guess has the largest density of camphor on the planet. It was sort of overexploited then it just bounced right back. All the really big trees like this one will have a giant red ribbon around them. They are considered sacred. I guess it takes about 100years for the oil content in the wood to be suitable for extraction. The really old trees usually have a dark purple or red heartwood where all the oil is caught up. Not sure why this one doesn't have it. Maybe different soil content.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 9, 2019)

My back aches.


----------

